# Folding a Tubular Tire



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any advice on how to best fold a tubular tire so I can get it in a larger saddle bag along with a CO2 or two? I am using one of the Arundel Saddle bags made for tubulars, but can't get it all to fit well.

Thanks.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No choices*



iridepinarello said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to best fold a tubular tire so I can get it in a larger saddle bag along with a CO2 or two? I am using one of the Arundel Saddle bags made for tubulars, but can't get it all to fit well.


You really don't have any choices. Your spare tubular has to have glue on the base tape, so you have to fold it so the base tape is touching other base tape or you'll have glue all over everything. Your first "fold" is at the valve stem, and then you can fold the tire in quarters or thirds to fit your seat bag.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Found this:

http://picasaweb.google.com/DiabloScottsBikeBlog/FoldingATubularTire#

This is exactly how I was taught to do it.


----------



## jwp3476 (Jun 22, 2010)

The Arundel tubular bag is a little smaller than I would prefer. I found it easier to fold the tire and hold it with a rubber band, put the tire in the bag and zip it shut before trying to insert a CO2 cartridge & inflator in the side pocket.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Thanks for the link*

I've never been good at this


----------



## PsychoMike (Apr 15, 2011)

a tubular will fit inside a water bottle (one of the newer Elite bottles forsure) then just let it take up one of your cage spots. No need to carry 2 full bottles IMO, Can always stop for bottle of water and mix with your fav electrolyte you carry in baggies in your jersey when need be


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks for the post with link. I'm new to tubular myself and mossy of my Lear ing has been on these forums.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

I keep mine tied up (boot string) in a wool dress sock (along with a multi tool and mini pump) stuffed in the back of my jersey.


----------

